# Brad Pitt - At a Photocall for "Inglourious Basterds" at Adlon Hotel, Berlin 28.07.2009 x17



## Tokko (29 Juli 2009)

with Quentin Tarantino





 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
​


----------



## FranziScherzy (9 Aug. 2009)

Uh la la, Danke für Pitt & Quentin!! 

Brad sieht aber fertig aus...


----------

